# 55 Gallon



## nightwolf (Nov 25, 2015)

can I have full grown jd and 2 convicts in that size tank?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Jacks can get up to 10" long, so its not ideal as a 55 is so narrow. I would find a 75 or 90, or stick to convicts.

Also, if you have a breeding pair of convicts they will attack anything.


----------



## nightwolf (Nov 25, 2015)

thank you sir for the info!


----------

